# Small hand planes making



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The making of 11 small hand planes*

*Small hand planes*
the making of 11 small hand planes.

This blog is a mess… Now it's said, I usually try making my blogs in a fair order and to make it easy to understand, this one jumps from one plane to the other, one process to the other and even the pictures are so different of quality, that this must be the big mess Mads blog… When this is said, I still think it can be relevant and perhaps even to some inspiration, since it gives a picture of the methods I use and different approaches to the same tasks I use, from the beginning to the end of the processes, from a piece of wood and a piece of iron to a full functioning hand plane.

I will like to dedicate this blog to a old LJ friend DIV , you are missed here on LJ, but will not be forgotten, often in my thoughts and a special place in my heart, hope you are fine out there.









Here are two beautiful planes DIV made and send me as a present years back, I use them often and feel lucky.
Also they gave me the inspiration to try my self and the courage to believe I could, thank you DIV.
Next to them are the smallest of the bunch I just made, a violinmakers hollowing plane.

I did not need a bunch of small planes, made them for pleasure and have no doubt they will become small friends I will reach for in the future when I work in the shop.
Building a bunch like this, also gave me the routine now, so if I should need a special plane in the future I will just make it, it is now a skill, not a challenge, in a way this sums up my woodworking journey, being able to do what I want to purely from joy, share it with others and that makes me smile big time, especially knowing it is appreciated and this you all make me feel it is, thanks.









So we start with some iron.
Since I don't have a forge yet, I need some tool that are hardened and old plane irons are a wonderful source.
Here I cut out a piece with a shaft tool.









Some samples of what will be used.
Two old plane irons, chisel cut in half, a piece of a old file that have been re forged at some point, cut out from plane iron, two old plane irons.









Some hardwood.
Don't even know half the names.









First establish a cutting edge, in this way its possible to find the right dimensions for the plane body and mouth.









Using the water grinder is relatively quick and prevents that the edge becomes too hot, so the tempering will be damaged.









Setting the saw to the blade with and cutting up wood.
I cut it all on the table saw this time, some will prefer the band saw, since it takes thinner cuts, but it also need more cleanup.









Slowly working my way through the pile.









Iron and plane body are now matched.
One more came later.









For ease and speed I modify my table saw sled.
Put little fences in the right angles.









These two are the once I will use here.
60 for mouth and 45 degrees for the iron bedding.









Just cut.









And cut again…









Tadaaaa we got the body parts.
That's easy isn't it?









Now some glue.
I hold the iron in place and make the mouth too small, in this way I have some extra I can tune away later.









We can never have too many clamps they say.
I call this chaos.









This is more for the eye. ;-)









Some progress in the project box.









Now another fence added to the sled, this time for the wedges, I read in Finck's wonderful plane making book, that a 2-1/4 should be a good angle, but I do prefer them lower, so I end up moving the fence.









The 2-1/4 in place.









But you can see I have moved the fence now.
This is what is so wonderful about wood working, playing and finding our own preferences.









Iron, sharpen, body, wedge and even a brass pin now.
That's almost a plane.









A jump in time.
Here the little double convex violin maker plane are being shaped on my disc sander.
I work by heart, just stop when it feels right.
This is for roughing so the mouth are not important, but I try to keep it fair.









Then the body are sanded with grid 120 - 1200, this to make the sole glide easy, not for beauty.









You see.
Also oil and wax will make it even better.









Here we have the first of the family 4 centimeters plane in my hand.
Kind of fun to have made such a little fellow, a luthier plane it's also called.
Might come in handy some day.
Unless I sneeze so it fly away…









Compared to a no. 4.









Time to enjoy it!
With a whiskey, tobacco and measuring it with some beautiful antique boxwood tools I got at a marked.









Back to the saw.
Cutting of the ends and I even trim the sides, top and sole down a little, like this I know the plane is square.









Shaping, while thinking of Krenov and DIV.









Spinning that new sander.
Thought it was a useless tool, but love it, my arms are happy for this new shop helper.









Here we are.
I must admit I really like it.









A good tight mouth.









Here for size next to a 60,5 block plane.









And in my hand.
(I did say I really like it).









Back to reality.
Epoxy.
I glue a small palm handle to the end of the half chisel.
This to experiment.









A body in need of a iron.









Looking into the box shows that things do happen.
Also two experiments, using chisels for irons.









The markings on one of the iron shows it a Peugeot, always fun to get these details.









For the record.









Trying to make a NOT MaFe shaped wedge.









So here we have it the small chisel palm pushed hand plane…
Works like sh.. when you push the plane it wants to move in the bed, so no matter how much I tighten the wedge, it will not stay…
Idea - terminated.
Nice try MaFe.
Learning by doing.
The chisel will go to my printing woodblock / lino cutting tools, nothing wasted.









Trying to do some not MaFe carving…
Project terminated!









Yes this is more me!









But now the mouth is much too wide, so I decide to glue on a hardwood sole.

While the glue is drying, I will take a brake and enjoy spring has arrived in Copenhagen, the blog will continue soon.

Hope it can be to some inspiration perhaps even some small planes.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Keep posting Mads 
I am getting inspired and have ordered some irons and now that I see you using an old chisel I may give that a try also .
Take a break and get outside and enjoy the long awaited spring .

Klaus


----------



## ruddhess (Feb 1, 2015)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Awesome post! Great photos. Definitely inspiration. Nice touch with the whisky & pipe photo too. A reflection of the enjoyments in life - simple pleasures of relaxation & woodworking. Your planes are very fine!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Nice going Mads. Aren't mistakes wonderful. You can learn so much from them, and if you pay attention, you only do them once. On the other hand it can take years to perfect something.
Keep those planes coming. But also go outside and enjoy the spring. I miss that time of year so much. Here in Houston, spring only last a week or so, if you are lucky.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Very fine job of making those planes. We should have a contest to see who can make the smallest working plane! That little one is so cute!!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Great little planes. 
I use old chisel for irons. The one I used in a chute plane, later I found out my chute plane was used for book bindings ?
Picture no. 7. Something looks fishy about the push stick. 
I enjoyed your blog. Thanks


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Good tutorial. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Sweet time in the shop Mads. Everyone should make planes, even if they don't use them.

For you.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Mafe I,m not in the mood for making my own planes but I like reading and watching your blog.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


I'm loving those hand planes you're building Mads. Plus I've really grown into making my own, too. Since I really sharpened to mirror-finish my 2€ crap block plane from the big box shop and found out how efficient a properly sharpened BLADE can be, I really want the tool around it to be good-looking and made of wood. So these posts from you go a long way in my book as for inspiration. Thanks for sharing 

BTW Nice flying hand plane Paul


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


NEAT!!

Love the little palm push plane with the NOT Mafe wedge!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Thanks. A great post and very informative.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Great planes Mads. When I read your blog I laugh thinking about woodworkers talking about planes saying "these are not made anymore…"


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Exactly Philip, it's ridiculous.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


I'm not sure why, but it made e think of this

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=AYUpVdzUO7X-sATU7oHQDQ&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DEK_LN3XEcnw&ved=0CCEQtwIwAg&usg=AFQjCNFk4xR2YFlxtnkFrCFJ_XR2FzAnzw&sig2=JlbSEsXCK_0mOpEHIgmNoQs


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


This is some serious down to business plane work. Nothing plain about it. I'm with Klaus, I have to try this.
Sweet work Mads.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


I'm too lazy these days to make my own planes, but I sure do enjoy watching you make them Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Hi,
I am happy to see my mess blog was well received.
Stefang, laugh, I'm too lazy to go to the shop, so I make them here. ;-) Thanks.
doubleDD, will be exited to see what you come up with. Smiles.





View on YouTube
Don, I love that song and I am happy my crazy blog made you think of that one.
Sodabowski, big smile here so happy if it can set you off. Nothing like a sharp iron, you will love it once you have made your own plane.
Philip, they are! Mare now than in many years, there are a new interest I feel, we got enough of bad plastics from China…
JimR, thanks.
Lew, thanks ahh you liked it better before I took away the snail… I am too much architect I know, always regret when I ornament stuff.
Dutcy, it's a mood that comes and go here, have some half made I started four years ago still in a box, made others in between and now this explosion. The others still in the box waiting… Smiles.
Paul, it's amazing! I would love one day to hold one of these little miracles. Yes every wood worker should try the satisfaction of making a few planes, it gives understanding, respect, love and breaks down the difficult wall and creates a path back to where it all started.
Tyvek, thanks.
canadianchips, yes something really fishy… Smiles. bookbinding is a fine trade, so they needed something good.
Jim, I kind of won that contest for now, with my mini shoulder plane… I beat my self, quite stupid I guess… Laughs.
Madts, I have enjoyed the sun here, today yoga class so I am in a new body with a smile. Mistakes, what mistakes?
ruddhess, you define well the pleasures of life, perhaps something is missing rock enroll and …..
Klaus, I am happy to see you got bitten by the bug, feel sure we will se some more good stuff from you soon.
Thank you all for you so so so sweet words and for the feeling I get that the inspiration took place.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


I think you're doin a fine job Mads. Keep on keepin on


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Don't know how to stop…


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Don't


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


;-)


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


Hey Mads! Just stumbled across this blog…I love it, and it may have inspired me to try making a small planer!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The making of 11 small hand planes*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> the making of 11 small hand planes.
> ...


You should give it a go Sue, it's really joyful and rewarding also.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*

*Small hand planes*
more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…

So I spend some wonderful hours in the sun, Copenhagen are really in the mood for springtime now, I think a few woman will have a cold wearing too little clothes and I have a wee pain in my neck from the disturbance…
But also a warm and happy smile on my lips.

Ok where did we stop? 
Ohhh yes the glue were drying.
So lets go somewhere new…









Here marking the shape of the sole for a convex from front to back mini plane, flat sideways.
Compass plane I believe it's called, even I have no idea where the compass points, since I once again make this one free hand and free of heart.









Shaping on the disc sander making sure I hold it 90 degrees.
(Otherwise the mouth will be off center).









Also shaping the sides.
Am I the only one thinking of clogs now?









Ok we better do something about that.
Prefer to think of a boat and not clogs.









I use a bolt cutter, this is fast. ;-)









Shaping one end flat and the other pointed so I can pin it through the plane body.









Compass plane.









Kind of sweet.









Iron from a old file.









Ohhh yes and in my hand again…
It is called a hand plane after all.









First couple of planes can stand next to DIVs planes and some of my own.









Here rounding the sole on a half round.
Side to side, straight length wise.









Nice end grain here.









Shaping a iron for the half round plane.
Free hand sharpening on the water grinder.









That's a good fit in my world.









Ohh yes back to that chisel plane.
I did make a chisel plane long ago, but that was a different version and different story.
Just thought it would be cool to be able to have this in the tool roll, when bringing the chisels, in this way there are always a chance for some detailed work.
If it will work…
We will see!









Things are happening in that box.
In the front you see the small block plane I will make.
Think we can agree the iron needs to be shortened.









A wonderful old iron I bought in France.
Perhaps I should call it: Plane of the two roosters.









Glue is dry and the new sole shaped.
Sorry to jump again, or not sorry, just how it was.









Time to cut the French iron.









Cut and shaped.
Fast and easy, plenty of years in this iron.









Back to the palm handle plane idea.
Now a new idea…
MaFe!
Drilling a hole in a palm shaped handle.
(Turned this on the lathe a while back, It's been waiting for the right project.









Ahhhhhhh.
Same old story, but not same old song.
This time I will try to drill into the plane body.









A brass rod are added to the handle.









Then we have a new version, where the tension will be on the body, not on the iron and this works!
Yes it works really well.
So sometimes it's good to make mistakes.
Learning by doing as I think I wrote.









So back to the plane with no iron…
Measure twice cut once and perhaps once more…
I prefer to make it a wee big and then grind to perfect fit.
Like this there are room for mistakes.
Not that I do mistakes…
But I heard of people doing them.









Transfer measure to iron and scratch it into the metal.
I have bad experience with the sharpie, I tend to get too loose on the lines.
With a hard point metal you can scratch deep into the metal.









Then it's just to cut again.
And enjoy that a worn out Record plane iron will now get a new life.









You see how fine I can follow the line.









When 2/3 through it can be braked of.









Then it's just fine tuning and fitting to the plane body.









Remember to dip in cold water often so you don't destroy the heat treatment.
Or burn your fingers.









We got a match!









This time I will try shaping the plane from the users point, forget about esthetics and Krenov for a while.
What do we need when working with a small plane?
To have something to hold on to.
So I try to shape it for maximum grip from all sides.









That gives birth to this design.
I think actually it has a elegancy, funny how function and beauty often go hand in hand.
The eye likes what the hand likes.









Now I need to make it work.
Choosing a contrast color for the wedge here.









After carefully marking where the wedge top are, I can drill a hole just a wee below that line, like this I will have a firm hold on the blade and can shape the wedge after.









Now I can hammer the pin in place.
Flat top.









Pointed where it round through, to avoid tear out and to make it run in the right direction.









Then sanding the pin ends of, be careful not to over heat it, so you burn the wood, then your tight fit will be lost.









Now flat and following the curves of the plane.
If the fit is not perfectly snug, use some epoxy to glue it in place.









Kind of like it, but will think about the wedge shape.
Now it works.









Just for fun, I will make one of the mini plane irons from something you all can get hold of cheap.
A saw blade for a construction saw, pick a thick blade, these you can buy cheap or even better find a used one for free.
Again I mark up the size before cutting.









Bingo!
I have the wedge shape.
It have to be shaped for grip of course if I shall follow my own theory.









Back to cutting.
Now cut.
Save the cut offs, they can be used for a small carving knife, marking knife, marking gauge or what ever your imagination tells you, it is fine steel.









Again I shape it to fit the plane body and I also sand what is going to be the back of the blade, so it can be sharpened properly.









Like this!









Other side I will leave as is, just for the fun of it.
Like this one fine day, someone might say; look it's made of a old saw blade.
Perhaps I think too much, but I like to think some of all the work I do, will some day end up in new hands when I am not here any more. Kind of liking the thought of, some of my spirit will pass on and bring some smiles in the future, perhaps it will all end up in the trash, but that's fine also, I did enjoy the ride.









Sorry back to real life, right now, right here.
Sharpening the little iron.
Again I like to use the water grinder, amazing how much I have used this relatively cheap grinder, I am on my third stone now.









Here are the body that will be housing the blade.
Will shape it as a mini jointer, even this shape will be really bad for the fingers to grip, but this plane will be more about humor and smiles, than practicality. A conversation plane…
Ohhhhhh yes and drilling again for the pin.









Hole in one…









Sawing out the shape.









Her we got it after the body has been shaped and sanded.









Now in my hand and with a wedge.
Hands on woodworking…
Shut up MaFe.

Ok, time to go to bed here, I will see if I can post last part tomorrow.

This blog is dedicate to a old LJ friend DIV , you are missed, but will not be forgotten, often in my thoughts and a special place in my heart.

Hope it can be to some inspiration perhaps even some small planes.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


Now that is an inspiring set of blogs. 
Well done Sir, I need to go play in the shop.

Steve


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


You make it look so easy!

Thanks for the idea of using the saw blade.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


^+1 You really make it look easy!
Fantastic stuff Mafe..


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


Makes me  Mads.
I miss DIV too. He's a boat builder like me.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


Well done Mads. I find it very interesting to see your step-by-step explanations for each of these beautiful tools.
Thanks for taking the time to post this.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


Great stuff, once again. I hope you will find a good home for the two roosters. It seems a shame to discard them.
Jim


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


Mads you can always send the roosters back home, I can really use that blade part 
I have repurposed crappy saw blades as plaster scapers in the past (tools for my father who needed someting to carve details on a statue he was doing) but I actually didn't think the thickest saw blades could make proper plane blades. Really going to give it a try, I need a small rabbeting plane anyway. Thanks again for the inspiration, love the shapes, particularly the last one: I'm so copying that!


----------



## ruddhess (Feb 1, 2015)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


Very nice! Thanks for sharing so many pictures so people like me who have never made a plane can get an idea of how to do it!! Awesome!


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


That is ridiculously cool. I am probably never making a handplane, since it seems to difficult and here you are making handplanes by the boatload, in sizes which would be way too small for me to even handle.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


You are the tool man Mads. Beautiful little planes.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


Hi there,




View on YouTube
Last blog Don choose the music, this time I will.

SPalm, this is what it is all about.
Lew, it is easy! Really you will be shocked.
Footer, thanks. 
Shipwright, if you smile I am happy, thanks.
Druid, jump by jump it might be…
JimR, thanks.
Sodabowski, I think the roosters are dead in the trash…. Sorry, But send me a email with your address and I have a small gift for you to work on.
I will look forward to see what you get build, all can be done with a fine handsaw, no power tools are needed, they just makes it faster.
ruddhess, just go for it!
Jake, it is not difficult, it is easy, that's a promise, so give it a go. Make a block plane, that's a good size to begin with.
Stefang, rhykenologist please… ;-)
Thank you all, I am so happy to feel how it seems to inspire, this is why I blog.
Best of my thoughts from the smile center of my heart,
Mads


----------



## erm (Apr 16, 2015)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


excellent


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


Thanks, ;-)


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


All those small planes are just great Mads. I hope that you get to wear each one of them out.

Madts.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


Some maximum results with miniature tools. Nice stuff Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *More of MaFe's fooling arround making them...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> more of MaFe's fooling arround making them…
> ...


Smiles Madts, I doubt that but there will be generations after me, so hopefully they will not be wasted.
Roger, no time for shaking hands. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*

*Small hand planes*
some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…

In last part of the blog we left with a little jointer, but also a few unanswered questions…
First one: what happened to that wedge…
(I'm sure it has kept all up all night, I sure did not sleep a quiet moment, worrying about that shape - smiles).
What wedge?









This wedge, now being shaped.









Perhaps a little tall, but it will do.
The wedge again got its shape, because this will allow to rest a finger and get a god grip when using it.









Testing the chisel plane.
It works fine, of course it's not a optimal construction, but when held like I do in the picture it can do it's job without wearing you down. Most of all it was a fun experiment and I will put it in the chisel roll, at least it will be able to create a talk.









The little half round are now making shaves.









Funny how it became elegant, due to the round sole.









Ok I admit it.
I don't just know someone making mistakes…
I make mistakes.
Plenty.
Here I was drilling holes for a little Krenov style block plane and it went wrong.
First I drilled on the wrong side of the line…
The trying to solve I made a new hole, but decided it would ruin the design.
So I make a peg, white glue and close up the holes.
In the back ground you can see another little finished mini plane has already come to use.









That's it, some call it terrible, I call it charm and life.









Now a new hole drilled and the block can be shaped.
At the band saw playing the old game: follow the Sharpie.









Almost a little sad to say they are all done now, so I will leave them for a while soaking oil.
Like this they will stay healthy.









I also found time to make a handle for this wonderful little hammer head I found in a Red Cross shop for a dollar.
Ohhhhh yes and there are some planes now…
I'll show them all now they are done.









Block plane, Krenov style, brass pinned, antique French two roosters iron.









Size compared to a 60 1/2 Stanley.
It's almost a apron plane.









Good tight mouth.









Makes some wonderful shavings, the rooster iron are really crisp.









In the background the plane I made while making the bucket project, they are a fine family now.









Jointer, iron from construction saw.
I like the grain on this one.









Honestly. it's not the right shape for a small plane, no place to hold.
It does have the ability of making me smile and at the end of the day, it is all that matters.









This one I love for it's simplicity and the wood, the sap wood really brings a life to it.
Will be welcomed by my Japanese plane.
(Ohhh yes notice I in general put my irons in what we would call the back of the planes, they are designed to be used on the pull not the push, I prefer to work like that, due to my neck pains from the operation).









This mouth is so tight that I will probably need to open it up a little, but I will set it up for super fine cut.









The small Krenow I posted earlier.
In my eyes this one, might be the most beautiful of these little fellows, balance might be the word.









Fine sole also.









Half round almost looks as if it moves when standing still, the wood is amazing in this scale.









Just feel like using it.









Compass.
It is a little heavy in it's shape, the clog, but also have it's own charm I think, perhaps for the same reasons.









Sole.









Violin makes plane / luthier plane.
It was fun to make something really small.









Ready.









The practical mini plane, I feel it got it's own life.









Like function did proof form that they are close related.









The palm pushed fellow.
The experiment that went wrong and then good.









Nice with the new sole.









Japanese style mini jointer, the iron is a cut of from a old Chinese plane iron.









These are not from this build, but I found them relevant to show here.
Shoulder plane









Low angel shoulder plane.









Ohhh yes almost forgot the chisel plane.









Makes sense.









But quite a long iron to a small plane. ;-)









Held the right way it does work fine.









The bunch, like this you can get a better picture of sizes.









Here I will say good bye for now, it was a fun little tour to make, the planes were made over a week or so, a hour here and there, but the hole time I was looking forward to get back to it and sometimes it was as if life disturbed me, since I was so happy to get back to them. Now they rest on the plane shelf, all asking 'pls, when is it my turn to be used', and they will, when time comes, in the meanwhile they will bring joy to the yes and smiles for the lips.

Lessons that could be learned:
Brass pin on the block plane are a wee to thin, might replace it with a steel or a thicker.
The front of the opening in the plane bodies can be rounded like this there will be more room for shavings to pass, can be needed if making rough shaves.
Always make the mouth too small and then work on the sole until you got it, or out on a new sole…
Smile as you work, that smile will bring joy to those you meet after.

Thank you for taking the ride with me and for the so kind words that were left on the two first parts.

This blog is dedicate to a old LJ friend DIV , you are missed, but will not be forgotten, often in my thoughts and a special place in my heart.

Hope it can be to some inspiration perhaps even some small planes.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


Wonderful collection MaFe and a great blog to go with, enjoyed it all !


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


Okay, I'm really going to make myself a collection of planes now!
Dude, for the pins I wouldn't use steel, use thicker brass, but not steel. It wouldn't feel right, the Ancients used brass (and bronze!) for a reason.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


All very elegant buddy, and I have to comment on the presence of your maker's mark. 
... a nice touch. ;-)


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


Mistakes!! Oh No MaFe-san say it isn't so!! (big grin here!)

Beautiful planes and they all work!


----------



## ruddhess (Feb 1, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


Mads,
Your planes have a definite Old World nuance. Magnificent!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


What a fun journey! Thanks for sharing…


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


Beautiful set, I'm convinced now that you can never have enough hand planes


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


Amazing work Mads, but look out- that's a lot of brass and exotic woods there… ;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


New part new sound track.




View on YouTube
Girls are welcome, just love that song and his energy.
And yes a woman makes a better man, people make better people, kindness, love.

racerglen, I should be covered for a wee time, thanks.
Sodabowski, go go go, the Japanese uses steel.
Shipwright, I also kind of like that little mark, thanks, always a wee afraid when burning…
Lew, it's really true I have made one mistake!
Ruddhess, oldshool MaFe style, that's really fine with me. ;-)
sras, glad you joined.
Siavosh, impossible!
Philip, smiles, I still have plenty. Smiles.
Best thoughts to all of you, I will not beg, I will not break down and I will tell it as it is (JB).
Thank you, thank you, thank you,
big smile,
Mads


----------



## erm (Apr 16, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


well done


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


;-) thanks.


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


As always, I am enchanted by your work!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


Big smile thank you, as always I am happy for your words dear Sue.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Some call it terrible, I call it charm and life...*
> 
> *Small hand planes*
> some call it terrible, I call it charm and life…
> ...


Smiles thanks.


----------

